# Raisin Jack For A Beginner



## TigerJon73 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,

I want to learn to make raisin jack. I have heard it is a tasty(if done right) beginners wine. I would welcome any suggestions on how to make it, recipes, equipment, etc. I think I would like a recipe using white raisins. Also, I have seen fermenting kits online for a reasonable price consisting of a 5-gallon bucket, spigot, and airlock, but I don't understand if the same kit can be used for both primary and secondary fermenting. I am about as green as one can be when it comes to winemaking, so please, layman's terms. Thank you so much for any help.

Jon


----------



## Brian (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome Jon. I have never heard of Raisin jack. I do know that you can not use the the primary bucket for the complete wine making process. You can use it to ferment the wine all the way to dry but you will need to rack it to a glass carboy or a better bottle to finish the process. If you are looking for recipies I would do a search on here and Jack Kellers web page and you will probably come up with somthing. If you want you should pop over to the introductions section and introduce yourself to the whole gang. Tell us what you have done and what you want to do and a little about yourself..


----------



## lizzydad (Feb 3, 2015)

I am looking to make a batch of rasin jack. I made it when I was homeless for a quick drink. but that was a long time ago. I really hope it turns out like I remember. I have made a lot of different wines but I haven't made this one yet. wine is easy to make but good wine is a art. good luck to all and make it good.


kris milosh


----------



## Arne (Feb 4, 2015)

Not too sure what raisin jack is. Is it just fermented raisins Or is it apple juice with raisins added? Kris, welcome to the forum. Give us a bit more information on this and bet we can help. Arne.


----------



## beano (Feb 4, 2015)

Most of the recipes I've found refer to Raisin Jack Whiskey, not to be discussed here, but Jack Keller has a raisin wine. See the link below. A good place to start.

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques97.asp

Beano Joe


----------



## A2 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm assuming raisin jack is like apple jack, but with raisins?


----------



## gmillioni (Oct 3, 2016)

*simple raisin jack brew*

most basic recipe ingredients that worked for me:

water, raisins (any color), sugar, and yeast. i dont recall exact proportions but i made approx. three gallons of brew with water, a tablspoon of fresh yeast, 2lb sugar (depends on your taste, how much sugar), bunches of grapes (take off all stems and remnants, seedless grapes when possible). that's it. the yeast reacts with the sugar causing the fermentation. allow about 30 days scrape off any foaming residues at the head, keep it covered with a bakers towel or other thin cotton cloth. it will have an odor. after 20 days taste it each day, just a tiny sip, to determine finishing. at 30 days you can bottle it if it has stopped creating any foamy surface. dont fill bottles to top and cover with a cloth stopper. there are still gases being produced so the cloth allows them to air out.

this is a trial and error beginners recipe that was used in the south pole in 1965 while i was deployed there in the navy. given the right proportions it will yield decent quality sweet tasting grape wine. gerald 901 412 9618

PS: how much yeast will determine how fast the fermentation process begins and how long it will last. to much yeast will give it a grassy taste, to little yeast will slow way down the development of the brew.


----------

